# Survival rate of 1 day old chicks?



## rae91 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a couple dozen one day old chicks but wondering how many I can expect to lose? And how exactly do I care for them when they are so young? How long do they need to be kept under heat? I live in New Mexico so it's still in the 90s daily.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

If you cover their box at night and properly heat at night, all should survive.  Good luck! 
Also, the website I used for finding out how to care for my chicks was www.mypetchicken.com


----------

